# Damascus steel knives for sale or trade



## RON L (Jan 26, 2011)

Listing some awesome knives for sale or trade! Damascus Fixed blade, skinners, hunting knives, Krambit fighters and folders 

see pics, prices starting at 45$ and up, plus shipping!!! Will consider Ammunition, gun parts and goods I need!

Contact me here or [email protected]


----------



## RON L (Jan 26, 2011)

More pics these are folders with sheath asking 55$ plus shipping


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Hey Ron, My brother wants to know about a Damascus Machete? Do you come across those? Also interested in this one,


----------



## RON L (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh ok sorry for delay in responce! No source for a Machette in Damascus, as far as the knife pictured it’s an Arab Jabala knife with wooden goat skin cover asking 200$ shipped 48 states


----------



## RON L (Jan 26, 2011)

Added more stuff including Autos all in Damascus ask if you don’t see pricing 
Bone in white camel bone 85$

Black handle auto flip lever in Black buffalo horn 85$

check local and state laws as these are not legal everywhere!


----------

